# imbrunimento della polpa



## Marriccia

Come indicatomi inizio un nuovo thread! 
Qualcuno potrebbe correggere questa traduzione? grazie mille!

 x---x
-Inattivare gli enzimi che provocano l’*imbrunimento della polpa* per ossidazione dei pigmenti;
 x---x

 x---x
·Inactivar las enzimas que provocan el imbrunimento de la pulpa por oxidación de los pigmentos;
 x---x


----------



## gatogab

Marriccia said:


> Come indicatomi inizio un nuovo thread!
> Qualcuno potrebbe correggere questa traduzione? grazie mille!
> 
> x---x
> -Inattivare gli enzimi che provocano l’*imbrunimento della polpa* per ossidazione dei pigmenti;
> x---x
> 
> x---x
> ·Inactivar las enzimas que provocan el oscurecimiento de la pulpa por oxidación de los pigmentos;
> x---x


----------



## Marriccia

Grazie! 
Mi sa che ho creato un po' di caos nel forum...


----------



## gatogab

Marriccia said:


> Grazie!
> Mi sa che ho creato un po' di caos nel forum...


 No, simplemente te han guiado, así aprenderás en seguida cómo entrar al foro.


----------



## Neuromante

Desactivar las enzimas que provocan el oscurecimiento de la pulpa por oxidación de los pigmentos


----------



## honeyheart

Me parece que así suena más natural:

"Neutralizar las enzimas que provocan el oscurecimiento de la pulpa por la oxidación de los pigmentos."


----------



## Neuromante

Pues me parece que a mí también me lo parece


----------



## 0scar

*inattivare*
rendere inattivo, *disattivare*: inattivare la centrale nucleare
De Mauro
*desactivar*.1. tr. Anular cualquier potencia activa, como la de procesos fisicoquímicos, planes económicos, etc.
RAE

Neutralizzare > neutralizar es otra cosa.


----------



## honeyheart

Entonces, Oscar, ¿cuál sería tu traducción?


----------



## 0scar

_Desactivar_ está bien.
Raro que no exista _inactivar_ en castellano.


----------



## honeyheart

Estuve mirando, y... ¡¿podés creer que sí existe?!  :

*inactivar* 
1. tr. y prnl. Hacer perder la actividad:
_hay sustancias capaces de inactivar algunas vitaminas_.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/inactivar


----------



## 0scar

No en el diccionario de la  RAE.
EL DRAE solo registra inactividad e inactivo/a.


----------



## chlapec

En bioquímica se suele hablar de inhibición enzimática. Es posible traducirlo, ugualmente, como: "Inhibir los enzimas que ..."


----------

